# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کارنامه فارغ التحصیلی

## New person

سلام دوستان،

توی دفترچه در مورد کد منطقه یا ناحیه اخذ دیپلم گفته: " عددی چهار رقمی است که دانش آموزان نظام جدید آموزش متوسطه در آن منطقه یا ناحیه فارغ التحصیل شده است. این کد در کادر بالای برگ کارنامه فارغ التحصیلی مقابل منطقه/ناحیه درج شده است. "

منظور از کارنامه فارغ التحصیلی همون کارنامه ی سال چهارم پیش دانشگاهی هستش یا سال سوم؟

ممنون[emoji4] 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk

----------


## superstar

هر مدرسه ای یه کدی داره باید از مدرستون بپرسید....

----------


## New person

درست می گید ولی منظور من اینه که کارنامه ی فارغ التحصیلی ام همون کارنامه ی سال چهارمه؟ نمی خوام کد منطقه یا ناحیه رو اشتباهی وارد کنم... 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk

----------

